# pizza oven mold finshed



## ironpony (Aug 28, 2012)

mold is finished, castable refractory is on-site, hopefully will cast one this weekend


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 29, 2012)

Looks good.  Did you use a swing jig to get the shape consistent all the way around?  That sucker is going to eat some wood.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

That's beautiful!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 29, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> Looks good. Did you use a swing jig to get the shape consistent all the way around? That sucker is going to eat some wood.


 
yes I did, I made the dome complete and then added the entry. we refer to them as wiping templates, not sure if you noticed the center dowel is still in plce in the pictures. I am going to cast it in 4 pie pieces, 1; because of the weight, 2; allow for some expansion contraction movement 3; only a 20 minute working time on the refractory. getting closer to pizza.............


----------



## ironpony (Aug 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> That's beautiful!


 
thank you, I hope the finished oven looks as good.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Aug 29, 2012)

ironpony said:


> thank you, I hope the finished oven looks as good.


 

If the mold is built with that kind of craftsmanship, I can't even imagine how good the oven will look!


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 29, 2012)

ironpony said:


> yes I did, I made the dome complete and then added the entry. we refer to them as wiping templates, not sure if you noticed the center dowel is still in plce in the pictures. I am going to cast it in 4 pie pieces, 1; because of the weight, 2; allow for some expansion contraction movement 3; only a 20 minute working time on the refractory. getting closer to pizza.............


 
I did see the dowel.  I used a piece of rebar with a swing jig to build up the fieldstone base on my oven.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 29, 2012)

Fantastic job, IP!  Anxious to see the casting when finished.  Wish I lived a lot closer, I'd help you stone that thing when you are finished!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 29, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> That's beautiful!



Dittio........ Nice work! Cant wait to see some "Pie's" out of there!


----------



## Morgan (Aug 30, 2012)

I just have to ask what is your mold made of? This project is at the top of my list, however just building a new house (with an unfinished basement, which I need to finish) and raising a 21 month old daughter(who needs that basement to play in so the upstairs doesn't look like a hurricane hit it), my time is very limited as you can imagine . Any informative posts or sites you followed in creating such a piece of art that you can share?


----------



## ironpony (Aug 31, 2012)

there are a couple of threads on here which show some of the process. the mold is plaster. I was a model maker in a former career. I do not know of any websites for that, however Forno Bravo is a very good, informative website for oven construction.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 1, 2012)

That looks awesome I want one


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 1, 2012)

If get bored and decide to make another I will swing over and help you


----------



## Morgan (Sep 3, 2012)

Swing over anytime, its a beautiful province I live in, I will provide all the mussels, lobsters, bar clams, scallops and oysters you can eat =)


----------

